# Those berkley Rod holders.......



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Yakkers, Currently fitting out the yak with all the goodies I think I need. I bought a berkley rod holder some time ago, and now I have it out of the packet I am really confused about how it works, i know how to mount it etc, but before I mount it I though i would have a bit of a play and see where i might set it up, I could not find a suitable place for either an egg beater or baitcaster without the rod and reel in serious danger of just falling out.......obviously these things work, otherwise they wouldn't be on the market, now before I go out and just buy the scotty baitcast holder which is twice the price, can anyone out there with berkley holders offer me instruction as to how best secure a rod and reel in them? i know the answer will seem obvious, but i am in stuggle town right now.

Ta
Ash


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ash I have the Berkley on both my yaks and have them mounted on the gunwales.

Note I prefer my base mount up rather than mounting down as I prefer the clearance offered and also only 4 bolt holes rather than the big hole as well.

This does leave the base sticking up of course with the holder removed, which is not a problem to me.

I use an eggbeater without problems, and you can rotate the ring on the end of the holder to retain the rod [I don't] I just have a rod tether.

This link shows my espri mount which is the narrowest gunwale of my 2 yaks
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2705


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Dodge

My holder looks quite different to yours. I might take a picture of it and post it here.

Cheers
Ash


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hi Ash,
I think i have the same as yours. If i remember correctly it's the Berkley Proffesional type with the metal lever that is horizontal one end and 75 degrees the other when the rod is engaged. The rod butt slips in from one end and appears as if the rod will fall out or looks somewhat unsecure. :roll: 
But having used two of them over a long period i have never looked like losing a rod.
Like Dodge, my mounts are mounted upwards with the 4 bolts(use nuts and bolts with plenty of Sikaflex) on the gunwales, about 30 cm back from my feet position. I pivot the angle of the holder at around 60 degrees for trolling.
One day i will be brave and have a go at posting some photos of my rig.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Ash,

My one is an innie not an outie. I never really use it for the rod holder anymore because I prefer the rear flushmount.

I mainly use the forward berkeley mount system for my sounder but it can carry a rod holder if required.

Horses for courses but if your yak travels upside down, an innie is probably better.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

pics:

One forward Berkeley mount, 2 x functions


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

hi Ash, make sure when you use the berkley rod holder that you twist it securley and make sure it is locked , i didnt, and its sitting on the bottom of mill creek, saved the rod , but couldnt catch the rod holder


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

aleg75 said:


> Thanks Dodge
> 
> My holder looks quite different to yours. I might take a picture of it and post it here.
> 
> ...


Mine is Berkley BRH model from memory cost $29.95


----------

